# Enova 90KW Electric Vehicle Inverter and Motor Combo



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $100.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Mar-19-2010 15:36:24 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $5,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

